# Pomp Rod



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

For those of you into a long distance pomp fishing rod, check out this video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLR9a3-R3u0&list=UUhVpkGvTRLk-41c4Nwd-X9Q


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

problem with the link???


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

jcallaham said:


> For those of you into a long distance pomp fishing rod, check out this video:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLR9...Lk-41c4Nwd-X9Q


 Nothing there Jim..:no:


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

oh well, I thought I had it figured out.Let me try again.Sorry guys. It's posted today 7-20 and it works!!!


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

jcallaham said:


> oh well, I thought I had it figured out.Let me try again.Sorry guys. It's posted today 7-20 and it works!!!


You got it bud..Nice !! Shame T.F. cast like a girl...We'll have to bring him down here and teach him how it's done hahaha:whistling:


----------

